# Schwingspitze selber  bauen?



## MeyerChri (10. März 2009)

Hey alle zusammen....

Habe mir mal überegt oben man nicht eine Schwingspitze selber bauen kann.
Hab  mir das so überlegt:
1. Spitze für ne Feederrute in der Mitte durchsägen und glattschleifen.
2. Die beiden abgesägen enden mit Pattex einschmieren.
3 Einen Schrumpfschlauch mit abstand zwischen den beiden Enden drüber ziehen und erwärmen, damit sich alles zusammen z.ieht
4. Trocknen lassen.Fertig!

>Meint ihr dass das funktionieren könnte????<
Also is schon klar dass man sich dafür nicht extra ne feederrutenspitze kaufen sollte sondern gleich ne schwingspitze, aber wenn man sooo viele davon rumliegen hat kann man es ja mal probieren.
Gruß Chris


----------



## snorreausflake (10. März 2009)

*AW: Schwingspitze selber  bauen?*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> Hey alle zusammen....
> 
> Habe mir mal überegt oben man nicht eine Schwingspitze selber bauen kann.
> Hab  mir das so überlegt:
> ...


Was hälst von der Idee den Spitzenring gegen einen mit Gewinde auszutauschen und dir ne fertige Spitze kaufen?Kostet dich keine 10 €


----------



## laverda (11. März 2009)

*AW: Schwingspitze selber  bauen?*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> Hey alle zusammen....
> 
> Habe mir mal überegt oben man nicht eine Schwingspitze selber bauen kann.
> Hab  mir das so überlegt:
> ...



das funktioniert schon..........nur da gibt es noch eine  Möglichkeit aus meiner Bastelkiste: 

Die Schwingspitzen wackeln mir zu sehr bei Wind und einen Winkel von ca 100 Grad schafft man auch kaum. Weiterhin gibt es Probleme bei Dunkelheit, starkem Gegenlicht und höher gelegenen Ufern. 

Meine Lösung ist die Schwingspitze am Rutenhalter!!!! 
Am Rutenhalter wird horizontal ein Röhrchen mit innenliegender und an beiden Seiten etwas überstehender frei drehbarer Achse angebracht. An den überstehenden Enden wird jeweils eine Bohrung quer in die Achse gebohrt, in die auf der einen Seite z.B. eine alte Rutenspitze oder auch Schaschlikspieß von etwa 25 - 30 cm Länge eingeschoben und befestigt wird auf der anderen Seite ein Splint, damit die Achse nicht aus dem Röhrchen rutscht. 
Diese Spitze hängt jetzt frei herunter mit der Achse als Drehpunkt. 
Am Ende der Spitze wird eine Haarklammer angebracht, über deren beide Schenkel ich dünnen Slikonschlauch ziehe. 
Beim Angeln zeigt die Spitze in Richtung Rolle und die Schnur wird bei horizotaler oder leicht nach oben geneigter Spitze ganz leicht in die Klemme geklemmt. Zwischen Spitze und Rolle befinden sich ca 30 cm lose Schnur. Der Abstand zwischen Rute und Drehachse der Spitze ist etwas größer als deren Länge, der Schnurfangbügel geschlossen. 
Wenn der Biss kommt, wird die Spitze auf einer Kreisbahn nach oben/vorne gezogen und behindert weder den Anschlag noch wird die Schnur in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Dadurch, dass sich die Spitze aufgrund der horizontal liegenden Drehachse nur in Richtung Schnurzug (und zurück beim Fallbiss) bewegen kann, ist sie vollkommen windunabhängig und trotzdem so sensibel wie eine an der Rutenspitze hängende. 
Zum Nachtangeln befestige ich eine schwenkbare selbstgebaute Mini-LED-Leuchte ebenfalls am Rutenständer und ziehe auf die Schwingspitze ein Stück dünnen Reflektorschlauch für Fahrradspeichen (eine kleine Kugel aus Alufolie tut´s genauso gut). Mit dem Minilicht reicht das zur sicheren Bisserkennung vollkommen aus. Auf diese Art und Weise ist es schnurz, welche Rute im Ständer liegt und den habe ich beim Friedfischangeln sowieso dabei. 
Feinstes Friedfischangeln auch bei Dunkelheit, beliebige Entfernung, Ufer- und Windverhältnisse!!!!! 
Bei Bedarf stell ich mal ein Bildchen mit Bauanleitung rein. Alles zusammen sind es nur ein paar Cent. 

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## MeyerChri (11. März 2009)

*AW: Schwingspitze selber  bauen?*

Hey.

hast du davon vllt mal eine skizze oder ein bild oder kannst es machen??
Verstehe nicht so ganz wie du das meinst 
Gruß Christian


----------



## DRU (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schwingspitze selber  bauen?*

Man kann auch Knicklichter befestigen und mit verschiebaren Tariergewicht gibts die Dinger auch


----------



## laverda (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schwingspitze selber  bauen?*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> Hey.
> 
> hast du davon vllt mal eine skizze oder ein bild oder kannst es machen??
> Verstehe nicht so ganz wie du das meinst
> Gruß Christian



Okidoki, hier die einfachste Version: 

Stückliste: 
1 Rutenspitze, Schaschlikspieß, Kunststoff- Metallstab.........Enddurchmesser ca 4 mm, ca 30 cm lang (Abfallstücke beim Angelhöker, Papas Keller usw.)
1 Pflanzengitterhalter (Baumarkt, Pflanzenmarkt)
1 Sechskantschraube M 5 X 50 (Baumarkt......)
1 Metallröhrchen, 6 X 0,5 (Meterware Messing Baumarkt, ...)
2 Kunststoffscheiben M 5 (Baumarkt,.......) 
1 Mutter M 5 (Baumarkt,......)
1 Haarklammer (Drogeriemarkt, Schwester, Mama........)
Silikonschlauch Meterware ca 5 cm (Angelhöker)








1                        2                       3






 4                               5


Bauanleitung: 
Auf Bild 1 befinden sich die Einzelteile vgl. Stückliste
1. Von der Meterware Metallröhrchen ca 30 mm absägen und entgraten. 
2. In die Schraube wird eine 3,5 mm Bohrung ca 35 mm vom Kopf entfernt quer zur Schraubenachse durchgebohrt. 

Das war´s schon, fertig sind die Bauteile :m

Nun Die Schraube durch das Röhrchen führen, eine Kunststoffscheibe aufschieben und die Spitze in die Bohrung stecken, bis sie stramm in der Bohrung sitzt, ggf. festkleben. 

Überstehendes Ende der Spitze abschneiden, 2. Kunststoffscheibe auf die Schraube schieben und mit der Mutter gut handfest gegen die quer sitzende Spitze anziehen. Zum Schluss noch das ganze in den Pflanzengitterhalter einclipsen, fertig ist die Laube. 

Den Gitterhalter in Richtung Rolle so am Rutenhalter anbringen, dass die Schraubenachse quer und die Auflage für die Rute etwas höher liegt als die  Spitze lang ist. 
Befestigen kann man den Gitterhalter mit einer Schraube (Bohrung in den Rutenhalter bohren), denn der Halter hat am abgewinkelten Steg auch eine Bohrung, oder mit Isoband, Rödeldraht, kleine Schlauchschelle usw. 

Ach ja, ich vergaß die Schnurklemme für die Spitze: 
Das ist eine Haarklemme, auf die beiden Schenkel wird jeweils ein Stückchen Silikonschlauch geschoben. Diese Klemme kann mit Faden, Iso-Band usw. an der Spitze befestigt werden. 

Am Wasser wird die Schnur zwischen Rolle und 1. Rutenring leicht in die Klemme geklemmt, so dass die Spitze waagerecht parallalel zum Boden in Richtung Rolle zeigt, etwa 30 - 50 cm lose Schnur zwischen Rolle und Schwigspitze zur freien Bewegung der Spitze beim Biss. Die Spitze sorgt durch ihr Eigengewicht für die Schnurspannung zum Grundblei. 
Da in den Gitterhalter die Spitze samt Drehachse einfach eingeclipst wird, kann ich je nach Angelsituation lange, kurze, leichte, schwere, beleuchtete, unbeleuchtete......Spitzen in Sekundenschnelle austauschen und brauche keine schiebbaren Gewichte etc.
Natürlich gibt es ähnliche Konstruktionen auch für gutes Geld im Laden, aber ich denke, dass hier viele Fragen gerade auch von Junganglern mit sehr schmalem Geldbeutel gestellt werden und ich persönlich halte es wie das A_Team: Ich liebe es, wenn ein (eigener) Plan funktioniert! Für einige Euros stelle ich so ein ganzes Sortiment hervorragender Schwingspitzen her.  #6







Das Bild ist etwas improvisiert (Stuhlbein statt Rutenhalter), beim Biss kann die Spitze nach links oben bis in die Senkrechte gezogen werden, die Rolle befände sich rechts oben. 

Ich hoffe, dass diese ausführliche Beschreibung zum Nachbau reicht und animiert. 

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## laverda (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schwingspitze selber  bauen?*



DRU schrieb:


> Man kann auch Knicklichter befestigen und mit verschiebaren Tariergewicht gibts die Dinger auch



Hi Dru, 
Wir sind hier aber im Fred für´s Basteln und Selbermachen und nicht bei wer liefert was. #d


----------



## DRU (12. März 2009)

*AW: Schwingspitze selber  bauen?*

Oh habe ich übersehen, sory für OT.


----------

